# How can I get Linux working on my computer?



## Benno (Oct 12, 2008)

I've been having no luck with Linux on this computer. Have a look at my specs on the side.

I try all these different distros yet something goes wrong with all of them. First off, lets take Ubuntu and Kubuntu as an example.

I can't get any version of Ubuntu to work at all. It either won't get past the options list when you first boot, or it gets part way through the loading bar and comes up with an error saying "initramfs". I have no idea what that means. Is is something to do with the ram, cpu or what?

I can get some of the older versions of Kubuntu to work, but I get the same error with Kubuntu 8.04. I tried installing Kubuntu 7 on here, it got 67% of the way through and froze, the cd started spinning very, very fast and took about 30 seconds to stop spinning after turning the computer off and it wrecked my MBR.

Then we go to SUSE. When installing, I couldn't get a graphical installation and every time you pressed enter it registered as 2 presses so it skipped a step.

Fedora. Couldn't mount the disc drive, couldn't do anything with that.

Vector Linux. It did get past the main installation, but there was a corrupted file and it ruined the whole installation.

So, is there any explaination on why it's doing that? I'd like to install Ubuntu or Kubuntu 8.10 when it comes out later, but I can't see it working.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 12, 2008)

hmm, possibly bad media (probably burner)? go on ubuntu and hit check cd for defects and see what it says.

failure to mount the disk, corrupted files, the crazy spinning of the drive, and step skipping all point to a bad drive or possibly the ram.


----------



## Benno (Oct 12, 2008)

I've checked the disc and it says there's no defects. Keep in mind I've tried 3 or 4 discs. I even ordered one from the Ubuntu site.

I could always contact Dell about it, they might have an answer.


----------



## xfire (Oct 12, 2008)

It could be because of the Ati card. Also try disabling ACPI in BIOS or get puppy linux form http://www.puppylinux.org/
and at the boot options type 

```
puppy acpi=off
```
and try it.


----------

